# Straight Furries



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

*I* feel like I'm meeting a unicorn anytime I see them. Ironically, the last two I met had unicorns as their sonas. Is it just me, or are there mostly 'curved', so to speak, furries rather than straight ones? Plus it seems like there's a lot more male furries than the females, at least amongst the fandom in general that I've personally met so far. What're y'alls experiences?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, there are more male furries if that answers anything.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

I honestly don't know given how weird everyone behaves. I've seen some full on straight people draw their characters hermaphrodites in "certain situations" with both sexes. I think the majority of furries are straight.​


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

Well when I first joined I believed to be straight But that changed & told another person who was straight in the fandom (they realized they had feelings for another man aswell.)

 Then there's another person who claims to be straight in the fandom that I know yet he flirts guys "jokingly" (yet he says he doesn't know why) & allegedly posted gay sergal porn in a nsfw chat room & is actually A little homophobic actually.

There are almost no straight people in this fandom.   _*Poor, Poor straight people!*_


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, I think it's like 80% dudes according to some survey I don't feel like finding at the moment.

Straights are only like 25%. We're pretty much a minority here.

Be my gf.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 11, 2017)

There are more limp wrists yes, (I think?). I don't necessarily see it is a negative aspect. Considering that modern society in terms of media mostly has straight portrayals, it's nice to find somewhere where gays have a majority, it's refreshing. Just my perspective, not intended as a "damn them straights" reply, just expressing that it's nice to see an inverse is all.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> *We're* pretty much a minority here.




WE'VE GOT ONE GRAB EM! *Tackles*


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm currently straight


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well when I first joined I believed to be straight But that changed & told another person who was straight in the fandom (they realized they had feelings for another man aswell.)
> 
> Then there's another person who claims to be straight in the fandom that I know yet he flirts guys "jokingly" (yet he says he doesn't know why) & allegedly posted gay sergal porn in a nsfw chat room & is actually A little homophobic actually.
> 
> There are almost no straight people in this fandom.   _*Poor, Poor straight people!*_


Im pretty straight


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

IM SPECIAL

YES!


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

Your spirit animal is "straight".  Likes them Females yep yep yep.  Furry as all get out, yep yep yep.  YAAY Im mythical, and magical!  Oh, and dont know why everones tiptyping around the GAY thing.  All these obscure references!  yeesh!  Shouldnt have to be tender or careful of being Homosexual.  pff.  Some like Eels, some like Clams.


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

*I* feel like I just summoned a gathering and I'm amazed tbh. I referred using 'curved' in the sense that not all nonstraight folks are homo, after all, there's pan, bi, asexual, whatever someone may be.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd much rather tap a voluptuous posterior, yes.


----------



## modfox (Apr 11, 2017)

I am str8


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

dammit my mythalogical magicalness just dropped by like 18%.....


----------



## Jarren (Apr 11, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> *I* feel like I'm meeting a unicorn anytime I see them. Ironically, the last two I met had unicorns as their sonas. Is it just me, or are there mostly 'curved', so to speak, furries rather than straight ones? Plus it seems like there's a lot more male furries than the females, at least amongst the fandom in general that I've personally met so far. What're y'alls experiences?


I might not be a unicorn, but I am straight. Also, oddly enough, of the furs I've met irl, the majority are female while online the majority seems to be male. I think there was a survey a while ago that showed the fandom was majority straight (by a very narrow margin) but I can't readily find it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Statistically, there are about 75-80% males and 20-25% females. About 20-25% of the total Furry population are straight.

So yes, it does indeed at times feel like it's a miracle to meet a straight Furry.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 11, 2017)

I pretend that I'm straight in real life if that counts. 



Jarren said:


> I might now be a unicorn, but I am straight. Also, oddly enough, of the furs I've met irl, the majority are female while online the majority seems to be male. I think there was a survey a while ago that showed the fandom was majority straight (by a very narrow margin) but I can't readily find it.









This one?


----------



## Jarren (Apr 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I pretend that I'm straight in real life if that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that might have been used in it, but I remember an actual write up that went along with it. That said, I saw it a while ago and I may be misremembering.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2017)

Let's go down the list:

-Straight
-Female
-Fursona is not a cat, canine, or dragon

Why, I'm the rarest fur of all! Bow before me, peasants!


----------



## Eltup (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to be straight until I got into my mid teens, and then came to the realisation I was gay so \ :v / oh hold on. We're talking about the straight ones... 

*I was never here... .-.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Let's go down the list:
> 
> -Straight
> -Female
> ...


BOWN DOWN TO THE- Is that a rabbit? Rabbits are awesome.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> BOWN DOWN TO THE- Is that a rabbit? Rabbits are awesome.


You bet it's a rabbit! Bun-buns need more love!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You bet it's a rabbit! Bun-buns need more love!


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 11, 2017)

God damn it im a minority *kills self with love*


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I pretend that I'm straight in real life if that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell is this graph supposed to read? I get the 3 labeled ones and can make out that 2 and 6 are straight and gay, but what are 3 and 5?



BittiBones said:


> *I* feel like I'm meeting a unicorn anytime I see them. Ironically, the last two I met had unicorns as their sonas. Is it just me, or are there mostly 'curved', so to speak, furries rather than straight ones? Plus it seems like there's a lot more male furries than the females, at least amongst the fandom in general that I've personally met so far. What're y'alls experiences?



Funny thing is that from what I found, a lot of straight people actually do join the fandom, but if they stay for 5 or more years then their chance for turning gay or bi increases exponentially


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Funny thing is that from what I found, a lot of straight people actually do join the fandom, but if they stay for 5 or more years then their chance for turning gay or bi increases exponentially


^ This.

A decent amount of people turn bi or gay simply for being in the fandom.  I've met several people who were practically straight at first, then found the right person to come along, and boom, gay, or the very least bi.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ This.
> 
> A decent amount of people turn bi or gay simply for being in the fandom.  I've met several people who were practically straight at first, then found the right person to come along, and boom, gay, or the very least bi.


I consider myself completely straight, but sometimes I feel that I'm slowly turning bi... And it all started after I joined the fandom!


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2017)

If everything worked _and looks_ like it does in_ good _digital art I'd be pansexual, but let's be honest here things aint as perfect as they are drawn out to be. So in terms of real life situations I'm pretty straight because women realistically have the features I find attractive.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> How the hell is this graph supposed to read? I get the 3 labeled ones and can make out that 2 and 6 are straight and gay, but what are 3 and 5?


It's a scale. 

The higher the number, the more gay a person is. It's for the weirdos like me that are bisexual, but lean towards one gender over the other.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's a scale.
> 
> The higher the number, the more gay a person is. It's for the weirdos like me that are bisexual, but lean towards one gender over the other.


Seems unnecessary when conveying straight, gay & bi statisic since it adds clutter but I do understand it


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm a straight male and married, though my kinks may suggest otherwise, which confused me earlier in life.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm straight, Male and my Sona is a fox. lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

The thing is here all the furries that are straight will say that here but it doesn't show how outnumbered they are because no one is going out here to say they are not straight.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The thing is here all the furries that are straight will say that here but it doesn't show how outnumbered they are because no one is going out here to say they are not straight.


Very true.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The thing is here all the furries that are straight will say that here but it doesn't show how outnumbered they are because no one is going out here to say they are not straight.



Yea, you got a point there


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2017)

Some of the best gay, yiffy RPs I've had have been with straight furries. : )


----------



## DravenDonovan (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm a straight female who wouldn't mind having a ... 'male part'.  Not to use on females xD


----------



## Kirkzer (Apr 11, 2017)

I straight but the fandom is trying to convert me! this is a plead for help!


----------



## TomVaporeon (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm straight 'n' male, though I'm pretty sure furry NSFW sites are trying to exposure therapy me to male genitalia. It's a conspiracy, I tell you!


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 11, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Let's go down the list:
> 
> -Straight
> -Female
> ...


Actually, from what I can tell, lesbians are rarer than straight or bi ladies in the fandom, which kind of cuts into your stats. You could probably game the system by switching from a rabbit to a pika, though. (Any lagomorph is good, honestly; they're all cute and smart.)


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to know purely lesbian furries tbh. If you want to find them, just look for furries who RP warriors cats, there's plenty there.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> I used to know purely lesbian furries tbh. If you want to find them, just look for furries who RP warriors cats, there's plenty there.


This, this my sir is extremely accurate!

Also I swear most females in the fandom will say that they were brought in by A person they were dating once. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You bet it's a rabbit! Bun-buns need more love!



Would it be bad if I said I looked desperately to find A animal that was not A bunny for A certain person because I had a itching feeling it wasn't what fit them best.

(He likes the option he has now much better after thinking about it. He's decided on A mountain lion & it was thought of by himself.)


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This, this my sir is extremely accurate!
> 
> Also I swear most females in the fandom will say that they were brought in by A person they were dating once. Anyone else notice this?


Such as myself, admittedly, was brought into the fandom by someone I dated in the past. Though, it was more of I learned about it because of him, but he kind of made me want to avoid furries for about a year before I actually took interest in checking the fandom out.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This, this my sir is extremely accurate!
> 
> Also I swear most females in the fandom will say that they were brought in by A person they were dating once. Anyone else notice this?


I think it's about individual points of contact versus spontaneous discovery rather than anything to do with romance specifically, which I would chalk up to a number of factors. On the male side, most furries are queer dudes, and many come into the fandom as a form of escape and a way to create a new community outside of the norm; on the female side, it's frequently more about participation in a community with a pre-existing friend group with shared interests, particularly the creation and sharing of artwork, with the element of fantasy and outsider solidarity being important as a benefit but less important as an original impetus on average. Part of this, I think, also has to do with how men and women are socialised and what sort of priorities drive them to seek out or join communities, but that's a much bigger question.

There's also the additional factor of what kind of fan a person identifies as, and I think that many women who are broadly into anthro animal art don't think of themselves as furries but as fans of the particular furry-adjacent media which they identify with, so self-identification is less common—perhaps in part because the furry fandom is so dominated by men, and so what it means to be a female furry is different from what it means to be a male one. I'd love if more women were a part of this fandom, but this particular aspect of the situation strikes me as something of a snake eating its own tail.

I could be wrong, of course, and everyone's experience is going to be different, but I feel like it's mostly fair?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I straight but the fandom is trying to convert me! this is a plead for help!



There is one question that I ask people who think the fandom is going to "convert them" though i'm not saying in some way it can't i'm pretty sure everyone has had experiences where they appreciated another person of the same sex to where they wanted to spend the rest of their lives with and/or have sexual relations with.

So answer this question verbally as fast as you can with as little in depth thought as you can.


Spoiler



*Would-you-kiss-A-guy-maybe-if-it's-just-on-the-cheek?*



The answer does not confirm that you *aren't* straight, *but* can confirm if you *are straight* in my opinion.

Hey I started out not liking guys for any non personality based reasons but that quickly changed.

"Give it A few months........... maybe A week."


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There is one question that I ask people who think the fandom is going to "convert them" though i'm not saying in some way it can't i'm pretty sure everyone has had experiences where they appreciated another person of the same sex to where they wanted to spend the rest of their lives with and/or have sexual relations with.
> 
> So answer this question verbally as fast as you can with as little in depth thought as you can.
> 
> ...


Quite sure Kirk's remark was jokingly/playfully instead of accusingly.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> Quite sure Kirk's remark was jokingly/playfully instead of accusingly.



I've been very tired today & just woke from passing out give me A break.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Give it A few months........... maybe A week."


Nah. I've been a Furry since, what, 2005? Still straight and going strong. 

And fucking proud of it, too.


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I've been very tired today & just woke from passing out give me A break.


*A*pologies if what I said sounded snarky-- I didn't mean it in that form. I hope you feel better soon though, try chugging a large glass of water. Normally that helps.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. I've been a Furry since, what, 2005? Still straight and going strong.
> 
> And fucking proud of it, too.



I was joking round i'm talking about how I have a tendency to fall into things.

Such as claiming me gathering info to clear misconceptions might make me A furry.
Saying the fandom might "turn me gay" (really all it might do is make someone center on that one time they had feelings for someone of the same sex even if it was minor & make them believe "oh i'm not straight!") & end up identifying as bisexual in a week.

And even more things it's A bit of A catch phrase for me.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 11, 2017)

Very few people are straight to the point that they can't appreciate the same sex at all, or gay to the point that finding a member of the opposite sex at all attractive is completely out of the question. In my limited experience, though, nigh-completely straight people are way less tetchy and weird about queer people than... well, queer people trying to pass for straight or seem "normal" all the time, for one, but also ostensibly straight people who are suspiciously insecure about how others perceive them sexually, who are a little too common...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Very few people are straight to the point that they can't appreciate the same sex at all, or gay to the point that finding a member of the opposite sex at all attractive is completely out of the question. In my limited experience, though, nigh-completely straight people are way less tetchy and weird about queer people than... well, queer people trying to pass for straight or seem "normal" all the time, for one, but also ostensibly straight people who are suspiciously insecure about how others perceive them sexually, who are a little too common...


Appreciate the same sex? As in?

I like being friends with guys, but sure as hell would never consider dating one, and a LOT of people would agree. Dating someone of the same sex is just not an option, nor appealing.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 11, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Very few people are straight to the point that they can't appreciate the same sex at all


Like... aesthetic wise I'm assuming?
Like how I'm only really attracted to dudes but can appreciate the human form of either sex on a visual level.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 12, 2017)

pineapplepizza said:


> In real life I'm just not attracted to guys at all... Like I can't develop romantic or sexual interest..
> 
> But there's just something about furry porn that makes me a lot more flexible xD. Maybe I'm gonna become bi?



Yeah maybe if you feel romantic interest for another guy. Is there another guy that makes you feel different socially for the better? Is there another guy you can talk to when you are down that will always make you feel better than before talking to him?

If so you might be bi. But if it's just furry porn might be sexual curiosity more than anything (I don't fucking know i'm one of the few that don't get off to it). But maybe think hard about if there is a guy that makes you feel better about who you are, someone you can lean on in time of need.

If so hey maybe you're bisexual if not, eh..... I guess you're just really horny sometimes.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. I've been a Furry since, what, 2005? Still straight and going strong.



STRONG AS FUCK

jokes aside, am I the only one who doesn't care about gender and just likes everyone? Gender IS a social construct after all..


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

lajm said:


> Gender IS a social construct after all..


www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of GENDER

No. It's being feminine or masculine. It's not a social construct. You must've skipped biology class or something.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of GENDER
> 
> No. It's being feminine or masculine. It's not a social construct. You must've skipped biology class or something.


there are sexes, that are for reproduction, but after that, there is nothing (in this case, gender). Masculinity and femininity aren't things in our human nature. Just hink if the people in the prehistoric era cared about what was for "men" and what was for "women".


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

lajm said:


> there are sexes, that are for reproduction, but after that, there is nothing (in this case, gender). Masculinity and femininity aren't things in our human nature. Just hink if the people in the prehistoric era cared about what was for "men" and what was for "women".


Citation needed.

www.thefreedictionary.com: masculinity






www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of FEMININITY





Social construct my ass.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh *BOY!* A flame-war is about to start where's my chair?


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Citation needed.
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com: masculinity
> 
> ...


huge muscles doesn't make you a man and the fact that women have bigger breasts is thanks to being of the female SEX. They need somewhere to carry the milk, right?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Let's go down the list:
> 
> -Straight
> -Female
> ...


oki why?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> oki why?


Because why not?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

lajm said:


> huge muscles doesn't make you a man and the fact that women have bigger breasts is thanks to being of the female SEX. They need somewhere to carry the milk, right?


Muscles is a MASCULINE trait. Being emotional is a FEMININE trait. It's being masculine or feminine, not feeling masculine or feminine. Your feelings on the matter does not matter. Whatever you feel you are is your gender IDENTITY, not gender.

Our species have only had two genders/sexes(and the specific traits following them, aka, masculine/feminine) for millions of years.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Because why not?


Bowing is boring and lot of work.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Muscles is a MASCULINE trait. Being emotional is a FEMININE trait. It's being masculine or feminine, not feeling masculine or feminine. Your feelings on the matter does not matter. Whatever you feel you are is your gender IDENTITY, not gender.
> 
> Our species have only had two genders/sexes(and the specific traits following them, aka, masculine/feminine) for millions of years.


but ever wonder WHY having muscles is seen as a masculine thing?? Is it just that women just don't have muscles? and why are emotions a female thing when literally every single being on earth has emotions? There are two sexes (or three if we count intersex), but the whole masculine/feminine thing is a thing that we humans created some thousands of years ago. 
www.med.monash.edu.au: What is the difference between sex and gender?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh *BOY!* A flame-war is about to start where's my chair?


....You're missing a chair?

You can have one of mine. And some- no, wait. A lot of popcorn. And some soda if you want some. :3



lajm said:


> but ever wonder WHY having muscles is seen as a masculine thing?? Is it just that women just don't have muscles? and why are emotions a female thing when literally every single being on earth has emotions? There are two sexes (or three if we count intersex), but the whole masculine/feminine thing is a thing that we humans created some thousands of years ago.
> www.med.monash.edu.au: What is the difference between sex and gender?


Intersex is NOT a third sex. They are a mix of two. A mix of two does not a third make. If you have both you are a chimera, basically. Your chromosomes also define first and foremost your sex, and then your characteristics afterwards, although there are exceptions. There will always be exceptions.

Your chromosomes is the number one factor in defining sex, and will thereafter define your traits, aka, being masculine or feminine. Hormones also play a large role in this.

No, I don't wonder why, because I actually know a bit about physiology and genetics, not to mention social and different sexual behaviour of the two genders/sexes.

www.dictionary.com: the definition of masculinity
^ Masculinity.

adjective
1.
pertaining to or characteristic of a man or men:
masculine attire.
2.
having qualities traditionally ascribed to men, as strength and boldness.
3.
Grammar. noting or pertaining to the gender of Latin, Greek, German, French, Spanish, Hebrew, etc., which has among its members most nouns referring to males, as well as other nouns, as Spanish dedo, “finger,” German Bleistift, “pencil.”.
4.
(of a woman) mannish.
noun, Grammar.
5.
the masculine gender.
6.
a noun or other element in or marking that gender.

www.dictionary.com: the definition of feminine
^ Feminine.

adjective
1.
pertaining to a woman or girl:
feminine beauty; feminine dress.
2.
having qualities traditionally ascribed to women, as sensitivity or gentleness.
3.
effeminate; womanish:
a man with a feminine walk.
4.
belonging to the female sex; female:
feminine staff members.
5.
Grammar. noting or pertaining to that one of the three genders of Latin, Greek, German, etc., or one of the two genders of French, Spanish, Hebrew, etc., having among its members most nouns referring to females, as well as other nouns, as Latin stella “star,” or German Zeit “time.”.
noun, Grammar.
6.
the feminine gender.
7.
a noun or other element in or marking that gender.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

oh man how we derailed this thread. Damn
edit: or how I  derailed this thread. Did i really need to bring up the fact that gender is a social construct?? smh shame on me


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Bowing is boring and lot of work.


Fine. I'll just cry up here on my golden throne of speshul!


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Appreciate the same sex? As in?
> 
> I like being friends with guys, but sure as hell would never consider dating one, and a LOT of people would agree. Dating someone of the same sex is just not an option, nor appealing.





Andromedahl said:


> Like... aesthetic wise I'm assuming?
> Like how I'm only really attracted to dudes but can appreciate the human form of either sex on a visual level.


I mean as in, "Oh, this person is reasonably attractive. I have functionally zero sexual interest in them but I can recognise that they're good-looking."


lajm said:


> STRONG AS FUCK
> 
> jokes aside, am I the only one who doesn't care about gender and just likes everyone? Gender IS a social construct after all..


I mean, aesthetically I tend to prefer men by some margin, but when it gets down to brass tacks I don't think it's particularly relevant.


Yakamaru said:


> www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of GENDER
> 
> No. It's being feminine or masculine. It's not a social construct. You must've skipped biology class or something.


Uhhhh, I think you skipped the first and older set of definitions entirely in favour of the more confusing conflation of the word with _sex_ which happened later. Traditionally, _gender_ refers to grammatical markers and cultural roles and signifiers. Hence, why many cultures have a third gender but, although there is a spectrum of intersex between the two, few would argue that there are three or more discrete sexes.


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm a hetero furry myself


----------



## Dongding (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm straight as could be. The pieces of media I "amuse" myself with in my private time would almost certainly horrify me if anything even remotely close to it happened around me in reality. Brains are fucking gross.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You're missing a chair?
> 
> 
> Your chromosomes is the number one factor in defining sex, and will thereafter define your traits, aka, being masculine or feminine. Hormones also play a large role in this.
> ...



There's some modicum of truth to what you are saying, but I do not entirely agree with it. Per the definition, this also includes social characteristics, and that is a massive variable. Yes, male and female bodies are predisposed towards having certain physical attributes, sure, that's true. So a man might have a somewhat easier time building muscle mass, and may end up taller, while a woman tend to have fully developed breasts and will tend to have a more curved physique, wider hips, ect. I personally tend to think men and woman have more in common than they do fantastical differences, but I digress.

There are very many social conventions that define what is or isn't feminine outside of just appearance. History proves that what is or isn't has changed over the years. For instance, the Romans had felt that trousers were effeminate and that tunics were far more 'masculine', yet as is evident by modern society, that position reversed. The Romans also felt that a clean shaven man was highly effeminate and yet during at an earlier point of time, wearing  goatee was considered effeminate at one point as well.  It is worthy of note that being called effeminate in Ancient Rome was a HUGE insult.

Also of note, back in the early 20th century, pink was considered a guy's color while blue was considered a women's color.
What is traditionally ascribed to as masculine and feminine has a social context to it as well as a physical one and as mentioned, it's a big variable.

So let's dive a bit further into it. Femininity and masculinity and what defines those traits has varied throughout time and parents are naturally inclined to treat girls as girls and boys as boys and raise them as such according to what masculinity and femininity is, which is dictated by societal norms.  You'd be lying to yourself if you haven't seen this type of parenting in action, I've seen it plenty. You know the whole concept towards there being strictly girl toys and boys toys, boys clothes vs girl clothes ect. Or how a parent might tell his boy to man up when he's crying, but might comfort his daughter in the same situation. That's gendered upbringing.  My point is, a good portion of what exactly is "feminine", or "masculine" is often societal and cultural tradition. It is only recently that gendered parenting has felt any blowback. It has been in action for as long as people have been on this planet. Yes, gendered parenting was given impetus from the natural physical attributes of gender, but it's important to remember, that this gendered parenting tradition stems from times in history were it was considered extremely important to bear as many children as possible to ensure human survival. It's only recently, considering the entire span of human history that population numbers has no longer become a worry, hence less emphasis on gendered roles. For clarity's sake, let me iterate I do not find distaste towards gendered parenting, I'm merely pointing out that it is a thing.

My natural inclinations, upbringing and experiences for better or worse largely determined me, I had and still have an inclination towards femininity. For a guy, I'm a bit abrasively feminine I'd say and have an interest in quite a few feminine things as well as masculine things. My sex did not dissuade me from definitively feminine feelings or actions, and I think in the end it's an amalgamation. Physically speaking, I'm not terribly muscular, just sort of lean and somewhat effeminate. Mentally speaking, I've got a cross of masculine and feminine interests and personality quirks, with the scale tipping towards feminine, and contrary to what my forum profile implies at times, I'm considerably empathetic, which for whatever reason, is considered a feminine trait. Well I know why to be fair, the cultural accumulation of gendered parenting has led towards a generally more coddling upbringing for many woman, but again I digress.

I think there is more to it than hormones and more to it than gender. By pure genetics and hormones I should be definitely masculine, but I'm not, a big part is upbringing, social cultural values, interests and personality. I disagree that masculine and feminine are little more than your genetic makeup, there is a considerable part that is mental, because what was and is masculine or feminine has changed throughout history.
Yet, I'm aware that using myself as a measuring stick is disingenuous, so I'd like to iterate that there are quite a number of feminine gays not too dissimilar from myself. I think enough of them are out there, enough to put into the question of it just being a exception I think.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> There's some modicum of truth to what you are saying, but I do not entirely agree with it. Per the definition, this also includes social characteristics, and that is a massive variable. Yes, male and female bodies are predisposed towards having certain physical attributes, sure, that's true. So a man might have a somewhat easier time building muscle mass, and may end up taller, while a woman tend to have fully developed breasts and will tend to have a more curved physique, wider hips, ect. I personally tend to think men and woman have more in common than they do fantastical differences, but I digress.
> 
> There are very many social conventions that define what is or isn't feminine outside of just appearance. History proves that what is or isn't has changed over the years. For instance, the Romans had felt that trousers were effeminate and that tunics were far more 'masculine', yet as is evident by modern society, that position reversed. The Romans also felt that a clean shaven man was highly effeminate and yet during at an earlier point of time, wearing  goatee was considered effeminate at one point as well.  It is worthy of note that being called effeminate in Ancient Rome was a HUGE insult.
> 
> ...


Masculinity and femininity are traits usually associated with male and female psychology, hormones, biology and physical states. It does however not mean you can't be a male and have feminine traits, or be a female and have masculine traits. Quite the contrary, in fact(I have a mate who do likes dresses and is feminine in general). For millions of years we have had male and female roles that have been very distinct to one another, easy to recognize. Men are to fight wars, be strong, and compete, while women are to bring up children, be caregivers, etc. These roles won't change for a long time.

Gender is being either of the two genders and the normal physical, biological, psychological and hormonal traits that come as a result. Yes a man can look like a woman, however, that does not change their gender into being the opposite. They are a man with feminine traits. Gender is determined first and foremost, by your chromosomes, hormones and your genitals, as we have evolved like this for millions of years. Psychology, how you feel on the matter, is irrelevant when it comes to the physical aspects. Exceptions do not apply.

These roles and norms have been, as you said, around since we've existed on the planet. I do agree that there are gender roles that needs to be more equal, such as women fighting in wars, men being caregivers and bringing up children, etc. But, you can't force anyone to change, nor can you force anyone to think a different way, just because you want them to. There are things, the biological, genetical, psychological and physical aspects that will never change: The man provide the sperm and the woman the egg, and the woman to give birth. The woman, as has evolved over the countless millennia, is in fact a better caregiver. The man is there to teach the child a bit of discipline, respect, etc, so as to not become a problem child.

Take for instance, construction work. It's a physically demanding job, and it requires a lot of energy. You need strength and a good chunk of stamina which are clear masculine traits, and men in general are much more naturally inclined towards having those traits. You can't come into the interview with arms looking like noodles and your face saying "I've never even held a heavy box in my life". You need masculine traits in order to function and do your job properly. Whether you're a man or a woman it doesn't matter, as long as you have the traits/physical aspects needed to do the job.

Another example would be working at a daycare center. You need to be good at emotions, showing that you care, listen to the troubles of the kids, etc. These are feminine traits. Women are much more naturally inclined towards having these traits. Same as the example above, you can't look like you've never even held a child before, let alone know how to show empathy and sympathy.

There are social roles, and there are physical, biological and genetical roles. Physical, genetical and biological roles always stay the same: Men go to to war, fight, compete, etc, while women give birth, are protected by the men, bring up children, etc. Social roles can and will change, always. Physical, genetical and biological roles will not, and those are the ones I base my view on genders on. I do not care much, if at all, about social norms, as they can in essence be called emotions, how you feel on the topic. And that makes it irrelevant, as far as nature is concerned.

If you say "gender is a social construct" you are only partially correct, but in the majority, wrong. A part of it IS society(such as, in some ways, how men and women are to particularly behave/be in society), but the majority of it, the biological, genetical and physical roles/traits, is not. They are evolved traits/roles we have had for countless generations, physical, hormonal and biological traits that define what a man and what a woman is, and this will not change.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Masculinity and femininity are traits usually associated with male and female psychology, hormones, biology and physical states. It does however not mean you can't be a male and have feminine traits, or be a female and have masculine traits. Quite the contrary, in fact(I have a mate who do likes dresses and is feminine in general). For millions of years we have had male and female roles that have been very distinct to one another, easy to recognize. Men are to fight wars, be strong, and compete, while women are to bring up children, be caregivers, etc. These roles won't change for a long time.
> 
> Gender is being either of the two genders and the normal physical, biological, psychological and hormonal traits that come as a result. Yes a man can look like a woman, however, that does not change their gender into being the opposite. They are a man with feminine traits. Gender is determined first and foremost, by your chromosomes, hormones and your genitals, as we have evolved like this for millions of years. Psychology, how you feel on the matter, is irrelevant when it comes to the physical aspects. Exceptions do not apply.
> 
> ...



The roles are in the process of changing right now for better or worse, as I mentioned, human population is not a concern, thus, both genders are dipping into each other's roles. It's already begun changing. I never said the psychological aspects of a man or woman directly affects their physical appearance, that's putting words in my mouth. What I did say, was that even with predisposed physical inclinations, the standard physical traits that are more prevalent can be subverted. Since you actually just agreed with this point, I'm having a hard time seeing were the disagreement is.

I actually wasn't demanding gender roles be equal, nor do I have expectations of it happening overnight, though I would like for it to happen and I do think it's already happening. Women and men are dipping into each other's traditional roles more than ever. First and Second Wave feminism is proof that Women are demanding they have the same set of opportunities that men have and have won them. Those movements were successful and completely valid. Third wave feminism, I am far less congratulatory for, it's hateful and misguided, though, it's existence has a small kernel of truth to it, at the very least, it's existence expresses a desire to be equal. Regardless of how good the movement actually is, it's existence still serves as proof of the roles being challenged and in some cases vilified.

The biological, genetic, psychological and physical factors you speak of are inclinations. They still vary wildly, and the question of what gender is a better caregiver is far more dependent on the personality and mental traits of the person doing the caregiving. Hence why we get people like Casey Anthony. Women are not better caregivers because they have boobs. What is proper caregiving is subjective of course, but I'd argue it has a lot to do with being able to read the child and foster good traits in it. Seen a lot of mothers fail that basic, obvious catch 22, yet I've seen a lot of single fathers, pull it off rather well. I've seen the inverse as well. I've seen fathers fit the role better than a lot of mothers, is the point. The gender, and the who fulfills what role, whether it be discipline, or nurturing can and should be handled by both. In fact, it has, there are many stories floating about about a gay couple successfully raising children and in fact, the inverse as well, two mothers raising children. The argument of men are meant for discipline and mothers for nurturing and caring is dismantled by this reality.

In fact a book releases a while back called "My Two Moms: Lessons of Love, Strength, and What Makes a Family" recounts a story of how the author was raised by two moms, this is somebody who was a graduate of Princeton University. Respectable accolades from somebody with two moms, who would according to the gender rule, would lack the necessary discipline to be successful. I do believe you need both compassion and discipline to be successful btw. Too much of anything is bad. There are plenty of stories floating about, about the inverse as well, alot of success stories of kids being raised by two dads who turned out similarly as well. The rumors of guys not having the nurturing instinct is similarly false. Any gender can fulfill either role, because it's down to the person behind the gender. Women are not automatically better at being a caregiver because of biology, what makes a good caregiver is the values and beliefs behind the person, their approach towards raising a child, reading the child's emotions, ect. No amount of biological evolution will ever automatically make one gender better at it, it will always hinge primarily on the personality.

The fact that men are traditionally seen and act as disciplinarians is due again to gendered upbringing, much in the same way that women tend to be more compassionate, it's a result of gendered upbringing, not at all to do with any psychological wiring.

You keep suggesting that these inclinations define a man and women, it does not. It colors them, it provides some detail to them, but it does not holy define them, not even close.

The physical and genetic traits you so laud are inclinations designed to adhere to a environment of simple hunting and gathering, to play a part in the role of nature, and the human race has long outgrown such primitive roles. We are more advanced than a snarling animal, hence, this biological inclination you so proudly tout, is largely irrelevant to today's society. If you want to remove yourself from modern society and examine biological life from a primal and animalistic standpoint, you're more than free to do so. War today, can be fulfilled by both genders, especially considering how little any involves hand to hand combat. Are there more men than women? Sure, but it does not change the growing number of women also successfully fulfilling the same role, just as how men are fulfilling the same nurturing role women had.

Social norms, are integral to today's society, because we do not participate in nature in the same ways feral animals do, we do not struggle to survive, we do not focus our energies on survival, reproduction, or food. Our focuses today, are job security, social relationships, bettering yourself. Our first thought when we wake up isn't. I hope I don't die today, or I hope I can find some food. It's usually, fuck work, I hate it. It's, man these classes are kicking my ass. It's, holy shit, I'm feeling lonely and depressed. First world problems in other words. Whether you like it or not, societal norms will always have a greater precedent and relevance on our modern world than nature ever would or could.

Gender, is not a social construct, because that is whether you have a penis or a vagina. Masculinity and femininity to a strong degree is, though not entirely. Those ideas have changed over the years, and it will continue to change. No amount of adherence to our original biological makeup will change it.


----------



## Jinrou (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm mostly straight. I say mostly because while I generally only feel attracted to real ladies I also very much enjoy furry art regardless of gender. And yes, poor straight furry here.. But I can make due with Nakama and viciously seek them out. Much like I'm doing now. Hello all! Be my friend! Chat with me on Discord or something.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 13, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Gender, is not a social construct, because that is whether you have a penis or a vagina. Masculinity and femininity to a strong degree is, though not entirety. Those ideas have changed over the years, and it will continue to change. No amount of adherence to our original biological makeup will change it.


You are using biological sex and gender synonymously, while as other people sometimes use the words in different ways. 

I think the people who argue that gender is a social construct tend to define sex as being the physical characteristics and gender as the pyschological/social characteristics. Using this definition, I have to agree, at least to some extent, that it is a social construct.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


> You are using biological sex and gender synonymously, while as other people sometimes use the words in different ways.
> 
> I think the people who argue that gender is a social construct tend to define sex as being the physical characteristics and gender as the pyschological/social characteristics. Using this definition, I have to agree, at least to some extent, that it is a social construct.



Gender used to mean whether you had a penis or a vagina, and I used gender by the definition of it being whether one is male or female dictated by sexual organs, though since this definition of gender has since changed due to modern social culture, I will from now on refer to it as sex. It seems like splitting hairs though.


----------



## Saurial (Apr 13, 2017)

I am straight irl. For me sex between two male furry characters is more of a guilty-pleasure fetish. I guess just for being in the fandom you have to be very open minded. I've never got "pleasure" from watching a man and really never felt the emotional conection for having a relationship with one, women are just too attractive this days 8). But when it comes to simple and plain sex, well... who knows.


----------



## AustinB (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice thread derailment


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 14, 2017)

Uh oh I'm in the wrong place


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 14, 2017)

Straight white tiger kitten here

*Flexes* Feels gud to be specials *FlexFlex*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2017)

The fandom turned me gay, that's my excuse.


----------



## SoushieChan (May 26, 2017)

I am very straight even in the fandom I would rather look at gay pieces instead of lesbians or even sometimes straight.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 27, 2017)

Hi I am fuzzy, and I am a straight furry


----------



## PercyD (Jan 11, 2019)

This whole thread is a trash fire. 
I just...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Okay, who and why was this revived?


Now, anyone have memes before thread lock?


----------



## Cyroo (Jan 11, 2019)

I sexually identify as an attack helicopter.


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2019)

Who cares what your preference is, so long as others respect it?

Also....so many necro threads, woah


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 11, 2019)

This thread was necro'd!?
This is as bad as the time Internet explorer started up on it's own and yelled "At least, I am free!".

Theres a lack of straight males because I usually get to them~


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> Who cares what your preference is, so long as others respect it?
> 
> Also....so many necro threads, woah


Meh. Some people can't show a basic level of respect. 

The level of necro'd threads pleases the Necro Lords. A lot. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2019)

Everyone enters the fandom straight, but everyone leaves gay. :V


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jan 11, 2019)

TomVaporeon said:


> I'm straight 'n' male, though I'm pretty sure furry NSFW sites are trying to exposure therapy me to male genitalia. It's a conspiracy, I tell you!


 
since this thread has been necro'd, an update: not straight any more waheyyyyy


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 11, 2019)

Well....i'm female for one thing.

but when it comes to sexual orientation....i'm weird. I draw sexy women and enjoy the female figure and even have a few girl crushes. But also like sexy men and enjoy some good ole beefcake....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 11, 2019)

TomVaporeon said:


> since this thread has been necro'd, an update: *not straight any more* waheyyyyy


Ladies and gentlemen, I got him.


----------



## Filter (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm just here for the talking animal people.


----------



## Cyroo (Jan 12, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> Well....i'm female for one thing.
> 
> but when it comes to sexual orientation....i'm weird. I draw sexy women and enjoy the female figure and even have a few girl crushes. But also like sexy men and enjoy some good ole beefcake....



Bisexual. You're bisexual.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 12, 2019)

No matter where you fall under the spectrum, love is love.

I would fall under straight here -- but hey! we're all here together on a completely necro'd thread.
Let's make the most of it.


----------



## . Mate397 (Jan 12, 2019)

BittiBones said:


> *I* feel like I'm meeting a unicorn anytime I see them. Ironically, the last two I met had unicorns as their sonas. Is it just me, or are there mostly 'curved', so to speak, furries rather than straight ones? Plus it seems like there's a lot more male furries than the females, at least amongst the fandom in general that I've personally met so far. What're y'alls experiences?


Male straight furry here


----------



## David Drake (Jan 12, 2019)

There's an unfair Catch-22 I feel where it's considered a faux pas to make a new thread on an existing topic but also a faux pas to "necro" the existing thread. I mean, what's honestly worse? I say don't necro RP and Art requests because the OP might be long gone, but otherwise adding to an existing discussion is preferable to flooding the backlog.

Oh and on topic I am exclusively attracted to women and am biologically male. So that makes me straight for now (I feel only nominally Cis though - like I only feel "male" because of my biology and if that magically changed overnight so would my gender identity with very little trouble. Someone with more experience with this than me can tell me what that makes me)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2019)

David Drake said:


> There's an unfair Catch-22 I feel where it's considered a faux pas to make a new thread on an existing topic but also a faux pas to "necro" the existing thread. I mean, what's honestly worse?



After a certain amount of time has passed I guess I don't really care if somebody makes a new thread. Like...if something is a year old, may as well make a new one.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 12, 2019)

Closing this due to necro and also because it's basically gone downhill.


----------

